# Tobit Fax File öffnen



## exxe (31. März 2005)

Ich habe eine Mail bekommen, in der im Anhang eine Datei war.
Da leider keines meiner installierten Programme diese Datei öffnen wollte, habe ich die Datei mal mit Notepad geöffnet.
Ich bin nun soweit, dass ich weiß, dass es ein "Tobit Fax File" ist und mit dem Programm Tobit David (Programm zum erstellen, versenden und verwalten von Mails, SMS, Sprachnachrichten...) erstellt wurde.
Leider gibt es hierzu keinen kostenlosen Viewer bzw. eine Demoversion des Programmes, damit ich die Datei öffnen könnte.
Hat von euch evtl. schon mal jemand was mit diesem Programm bzw. einer solchen Datei zu tun gehabt und kann mir helfen, wie ich diese Datei "leserlich" öffnen kann?

Danke schonmal


----------



## IAN (31. März 2005)

Versuche es mal mit dem Programm Imaging oder FaxViewer (Bestandteil von Windows).

IAN


----------



## exxe (31. März 2005)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort - mit Imaging hats geklappt.

Danke


----------

